# Motilium10(domperidone)



## descartesmum (Aug 19, 2003)

Is anyone taking Motilium10 (domperidone) for nausea? This current ibs attack is really getting me down and now the nausea has started first thing in the morning (no, I'm not pregnant







)Went to the chemist at Tesco and explained the situation and she recommended the Motilium10. I have to say that within 10 minutes of swallowing it it did start to work. One problem though is it can interact with the codeine in co-codemol which I take for arthritis. This is the worse attack I've had since I've been in England (26 years). My GP won't give me anything but colofac and suggests I go for another 'bumscope'


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I use motilium but only occasionally when nausea gets really bad. I too find it works very quickly (I do not take any codeine based stuff though and have nothing for it to react with).Maybe look at this website it may have some information for you? I haven't read it all myself but there is, I think a contact for them on it. http://www.motilium.co.uk


----------



## descartesmum (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks for the site. I can't believe how well I felt for the rest of the day. I took one colofac in the afternoon and it's the best I've felt in about 2 months. I only took the one Motilium. All these years I have put up with all the symptoms and now I refuse to.Thanks again,Carol


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)




----------

